# 20h Shrimp/Plant nursery w/ diy internal filter



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

it looks like you have wysteria and amazon swords in this tank? 

can you tell us about your predator tank?

what kind of shrimp are you planning on breeding in here?

also, i'm really not sure how effective that filter is.. even for shrimp. shrimp need some pretty clean water.


----------



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

i am very interested to see how that filter works!


----------



## Moloch (Jan 31, 2011)

Well I put it on the powerhead today and my hopes aren't too high. Seems that it's not very efficient at actually pulling water through the filter.

I might just invest in a sponge filter instead :/


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Moloch said:


> Well I put it on the powerhead today and my hopes aren't too high. Seems that it's not very efficient at actually pulling water through the filter.
> 
> I might just invest in a sponge filter instead :/


Good idea. They are cheap, efficient, and quiet. Also perfect for shrimp.


----------



## Moloch (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah. Can shrimp handle the flow from a powerhead? I don't really want to use the air pump....


----------

